
Canadian lawyer says he and refugee clients targeted since hiding Edward Snowden - DyslexicAtheist
https://nationalpost.com/feature/canadian-lawyer-says-he-and-his-refugee-clients-have-been-targeted-since-hiding-edward-snowden
======
Sushi-san
Isn't that a realistic risk of being a lawyer in his field?

